# Adding a driver using my car



## joy4ron (Mar 25, 2015)

I was thinking about adding a driver to my car...
Can I refer a new driver and let them drive my car and both of us still get the new driver bonus?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

joy4ron said:


> I was thinking about adding a driver to my car...
> Can I refer a new driver and let them drive my car and both of us still get the new driver bonus?


Yes add them to your insurance and have them upload the same documents you did.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

better yet, have them buy a new separate insurance policy with your car on it.

I don't know if they must be on the registration as well... been too long since I signed up.

Unless it is your wife/kid, I would not want to have another driver on my insurance.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

They don't have to be on registration.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

There may be laws against having two separate policies on one car. Have your friend inquire about "use of non-owned vehicle" coverage. You may be able to add a competent driver with clean record to your policy.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

I second Limepro. Uber & Lyft allow their drivers (including you) to drive any car that are not registered to you, as long as your name is listed on the car's insurance document. Vice versa, anybody can drive your car as long as their name is listed under your insurance policy.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm listed as a "named insured" on the policy of one of my clients, along with my drivers license/record being available to the underwriters. This removes any question about coverage should I have an accident while driving his car.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I have a co-worker that wants to share a care with an in-law and both drive the car. So it seems it doesn't matter who owns the car, as long as both are on the policy, and they each have their own driver account?


----------

